# second ball python morph



## coffsm (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey guys this is my first post so please let me know if im doing anything wrong
The question is what morph would go well to a lemonblast scince doncaster is coming up and want to get my second ball python.
Thanks any help will be appretiated


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons

Check out the above website 
Remember you need to add base morphs to create combos 
Pastel and pinstripe to get a lemonblast 

Then gave a look at what morphs mix into you genes to your liking :2thumb:


----------

